# Abruzzo



## MaidenScotland

If you wish to ask question about his area please do so here...


----------



## MaidenScotland

from wikipedia 

Abruzzo (pronounced [aˈbruttso]) is a region in Italy, its western border lying less than 50 miles (80 km) due east of Rome. The region not only holds a cultural and civil record for protection of the environment, but also stands as the biggest nature area in Europe: the real green heart of the Mediterranean. With a third of its territory set aside as Park, Abruzzo was indeed nominated Europe's greenest region.
Abruzzo borders the region of Marche to the north, Lazio to the west and south-west, Molise to the south-east, and the Adriatic Sea to the east. Although it is geographically more of a central than southern region, ISTAT (the Italian statistical authority) considers it part of Southern Italy, a vestige of Abruzzo's historic association with the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies.


----------



## pudd 2

MaidenScotland said:


> from wikipedia
> 
> Abruzzo (pronounced [aˈbruttso]) is a region in Italy, its western border lying less than 50 miles (80 km) due east of Rome. The region not only holds a cultural and civil record for protection of the environment, but also stands as the biggest nature area in Europe: the real green heart of the Mediterranean. With a third of its territory set aside as Park, Abruzzo was indeed nominated Europe's greenest region.
> Abruzzo borders the region of Marche to the north, Lazio to the west and south-west, Molise to the south-east, and the Adriatic Sea to the east. Although it is geographically more of a central than southern region, ISTAT (the Italian statistical authority) considers it part of Southern Italy, a vestige of Abruzzo's historic association with the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies.


ok here we go abruzzo is unique its one of the few places you can ski and see the sea , the abruzzese say . fa un salta di majeleta e fai bangno di mare it means the distance from the top of our mountane to the sea is small you can ski in the morning and swim in the afeternoon it take one hour from top of mountaine to the sea by car as iam dislexic it takes me o long while to post this so can i hand this thread over to somone else who loves Abruzzo as much as i


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there, i'll help out pudd2 fabulous scenery miles of clean safe beaches i live in the northern part near the corno grande takes 40 minutes to the mountains and 40 minutes to the beaches absolutely perfect in fact there should be a forum calledmheh hang on a minute there is!!!! no earthquake damage in my area just miles of beautiful countryside.


----------



## sheilamarsco

maiden scotland sorry i can't read your message something about my browser and popups!! but i'm guessing it's to slap my wrists.


----------



## MaidenScotland

sheilamarsco said:


> maiden scotland sorry i can't read your message something about my browser and popups!! but i'm guessing it's to slap my wrists.




Indeed it is..


----------



## pudd 2

thank god the drought is over its now rained for 3 days and abruzzo is its old green self again tomorrow iam of to have a meal with some expats at palazzo badavi in arielli in the chieti region of abruzzo its near ortona any body welcome a chance to have a nice meal 20 es and to meet expats from all over the world , if you need any more details pm me , there will be people fromthis forum there the meal is at one oclock all welcome


----------



## MaidenScotland

pudd 2 said:


> thank god the drought is over its now rained for 3 days and abruzzo is its old green self again tomorrow iam of to have a meal with some expats at palazzo badavi in arielli in the chieti region of abruzzo its near ortona any body welcome a chance to have a nice meal 20 es and to meet expats from all over the world , if you need any more details pm me , there will be people fromthis forum there the meal is at one oclock all welcome




Why not do a separate post maybe titled Lunch Meet Up in Aburzzo and then give the details,


----------



## sheilamarsco

my goodness maiden scotland whatever would you occupy yourself with if it wasn't the thread about abruzzo.


----------



## MaidenScotland

sheilamarsco said:


> my goodness maiden scotland whatever would you occupy yourself with if it wasn't the thread about abruzzo.





ahh if only I didn't have to watch so carefully for people trying to sneak in another forum address then I could go and have a glass of chianti and put my feet up


----------



## sheilamarsco

ah no i promise to behave go and enjoy a nice glass of montepulciano.


----------

